# Hesitation & High Idle



## StephsMaxima (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi- i have a 99 maxima- took it into the shop b/c it was hesitating some at 1500-2100 rpm. They said they didnt know but recommended the fuel injector cleaning & throttle body cleaning & fuel filter replacement. Did all that, got the car back and noticed a high idle especially on a cold start. I also then noticed the gas pedal sticking when you accelerate from a red light. Took it back, they said that it needed the idle air control motor replaced which they did on them b/c they said originally the throttle body cleaning should not have been done on this model car. Later then said it was ok. The part was replaced and I now have idling on a cold start that is fluctuating between 1500-2100 rpms up and down for the first 5 mins the car is on & cold. The gas pedal sticking is a bit better, the tech said he cleaned the throttle plate and it had a burr on it? Does any of this sound familiar to anyone and does anyone have any suggestions on what it could possibly be? Thanks!


----------



## xomega (Dec 1, 2008)

not sure if this helps or not but i do know a bad o2 sense will make your rpms jump like that. maybe something was put in the intake such as seafoam or something, and its effected your o2 sensor?


----------

